# Is Merlin any better than Litespeed?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Any difference why I should buy a Merlin over a Litespeed?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Both will be very good bicycles. The differences will be in the tube sizes, shapes, dropouts and measurements. The difference that will make will be in the ride characteristics of the frame and fit. Let the tape measure be your guide.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Merlins appear to be made to a slightly higher standard:

http://www.dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=293&category=features

"Herbert tells us that this is one main difference between a Litespeed and a Merlin. 'A Litespeed bottom bracket starts as a solid and is bored out, then shaved down and is then threaded. A Merlin bottom bracket starts as a tube, is welded into the frame, and only after it is assembled is the bottom bracket threaded.' While alignment is never really sacrificed with the Litespeed way, the Merlin method has a way of guaranteeing perfect alignment every time."

"Merlins get double-pass [welds]... that makes it prettier. Litespeeds are only single-pass. The second-pass also has some merit. I mean, the more heat you add, the more the molecular structure of the material is going to break down, so you definitely minimize that [breakdown of molecular structure]. With a Merlin, you can't do just one pass..."


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Is Mercedes better than BMW? :idea:


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Maybe it's like the 1980s Oldsmobile vs. Buick match-up. Some aspects add some merit to one over the other. Of course, these frames are much better than those problematic cars, so please find a better analogy if you can.

(I grew up with a 1980s cutlass with a sweet-arse blue vinyl top!)


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

cptab said:


> Maybe it's like the 1980s Oldsmobile vs. Buick match-up. Some aspects add some merit to one over the other. Of course, these frames are much better than those problematic cars, so please find a better analogy if you can.
> 
> (I grew up with a 1980s cutlass with a sweet-arse blue vinyl top!)


Okay, how about this one, is Penelope Cruz better than Selma Hayak?


----------

